# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  دي سانتوس قد يكون اخر اسبوع في برشلونة

## الأفضل

url=http://www.arb-msn.com/up]



دي سانتوس قد ينتقل الى تشلسي في خبر اصدرة موقع برشلونة والذي طرح الصفقة مساعد البرشا سابقا ومساعد تشلسي خاليا ديم كايت الهولندي ومن المتوقع رحيلة عن برشلونة 20 مليون يورو

----------


## جنة الرضا

لاعب ناشىء وممتاز ولكل المفروض يصبرون علية اشوي ورايح اذكركم 
ولا يكون يصير زي فابريجس عاش في برشلونة والحين الندم كل الندم

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

انا من رايي ان هذا
ليس مكانه تشلسي 
من الافضل ان يبقى ببرشلونه
مشكووور خيي
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------

